

Hacking independence: Protesters claim Taiwan part of US since World War II - ilamont
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2009/09/03/2003452676

======
tokenadult
While I doubt that the United States will find it expedient to accept this
claim, I have to admire the chutzpah of the people who are making it. People
in Taiwan would probably assimilate to live as part of the United States just
about as readily as to live as part of China. (My wife was just on the phone
with relatives in Taiwan yesterday; most of daily life goes on as normal, with
no discussion of this interesting news story.)

------
ilamont
Background here (note that it may take some time to load):

[http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2009/08/13/2...](http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2009/08/13/2003451006)

